# What age?



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What are the age requirements for buying a bow in MN? I'm 16 so I don't want to waste a trip to another town just to buy a bow and not accually be able to buy it.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

I dont think there is an age requirement....atleast as far as i know unless its a state law there. I bought a bow when i was 14. Its not a firearm so you should be ok...i may be mistaken though.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

It depends where you go some store's have policies where you have to be 18. If you go to a small mom and pop shop you will probably be fine. Or just have your parents go with!?!?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well I'm going to a pawn shop and my parents have to work, so I figured I'd just ask and see. I don't think they have a policy on age there, it's a fairly small place.


----------

